# Which type is the most "messy" or disorganized? Why?



## nat2424

Which type tends to be messiest? Most organized? Why? I am a total perfectionist, yet a total slob. The mess usually gives me anxiety, yet I have such a hard time just putting things where they belong! A messy perfectionist? Maybe I'm making excuses here but it might be that I have a hard time cleaning it unless I clean and organize it perfectly! Which can seem an overwhelming and endless task! any tips on becoming more organized? My bf is an ESTJ... yikes!!! Afraid I will become a slave to his NEED for clean!


----------



## niss

Each type is different in their organizational structure, but to quantify as "the most messy or disorganized" would be difficult to do. As an ISTJ, I prefer things neatly put away, but if I'm feeling overwhelmed, then my surroundings begin to show it as tasks start falling off of my plate. OTOH, SWMBO--my wife is an ENFP and can easily tolerate more clutter than I, but she likes everything clean, clean, clean. So the mail on the counter doesn't bug her as long as the counter has been cleaned to the point of almost being sterile before the mail was placed there.

Basically, whatever organizational method works for you, then use it. In my experience, it doesn't matter as much how you structure your surroundings as long as there is a structure that you understand. This means if you need to find that important paper and you can do so in less than 5 minutes, you are functionally organized.

The ESTJ in your life will need to give you space to be yourself without attempting to make you conform to his organizational preference. This is important! Huge conflicts can result if this is not done.

HTH


----------



## HannibalLecter

Y'know, I can't really decide too well. Ejaculate is sticky, but feces is just so damn repugnant. Yeah, I think I'll go with feces - oh, wait! You meant personality type, not body fluid type. Ah, well; that's easy: ESFP, most likely. I was nigh certain my sister was an ESFP, and her room was always such a mess!


----------



## Thrifty Walrus

I would say INTP, I am definitely the most messy/unorganized person I know. Quite simply, nothing gets cleaned. Ever.

This shouldn't be confused with unsanitary, as my room is clean in that sense, I vacuum every now and then and there isn't any major dust build up or anything, but I'm assuming you meant messy in the other sense.


----------



## kiwigrl

> As an ISTJ, I prefer things neatly put away


 Yeah my dad was ISTJ and when he retired he started vacuuming the house daily! There was only two of them and my mum used to say he would wear out the carpet with all his vacuuming. 

My ESFP mum is very anal retentive when it comes to cleanliness in the bathroom and kitchen areas particularly (maybe my dad just had her trained up). That's something I am particular about too, though she is more fussy than I am. Generally I can cope with some papers laying around, but I hate unhygienic surfaces, or toys on the floor that could cause an injury if you walked on them or slid etc.

Anyway I'm not sure who the messiest would be, but ESFPs, though they can tolerate more than other types, when it comes to plans, they are incredibly disorganised and about as useful as tits on a bull. They usually will let someone else make all the arrangements.


----------



## Oleas

SHOOT, I forgot INTP's.


----------



## Linnifae

I voted ISTP because of my husband but really I don't think that's entirely correct. I know examples of tidy and messy people of various types. My ISTP husband and I are both messy and neat freakish in our own ways. He doesn't mind if dishes are left on the coffee table or if socks are lying on the floor (right next to the hamper no less!) but he hates the way I fold. He folds laundry like he's worked retail his entire life. (Which he never has) We both definitely have our slob moments, but in general I'm better at basic upkeep and he's better at noting details and organizing things.


----------



## Linnifae

kiwigrl said:


> Yeah my dad was ISTJ and when he retired he started vacuuming the house daily! There was only two of them and my mum used to say he would wear out the carpet with all his vacuuming.


My ISFJ mom vacuums every day. (Or she had me do it when I lived with her) and then she'd take the attachments out and vacuum the vacuum. :dry:


----------



## 0 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21 34

I voted for ISTJ just for the lolz XD really though? Any type with Te lower than tertiary.


----------



## HollyGolightly

Hehe this poll made me smile. People consider me to be a very tidy person but my mind isn't tidy so I never feel like a tidy person  I'm nowhere near as organised as people assume...I think I just seem like I know what I am doing...when I really don't


----------



## djf863000

I think my type is probably the most messy and disorganized. (ISFP) I don't think many of the xxxJ would be messy or disorganized in my opinion.


----------



## Angel1412kaitou

Uhh, INFP? Maybe INTP. All I know is, I spend at least half my day looking for *CENSOR* that I was JUST holding two minutes ago. :<
I fail at life. *Stereotypical INFP sigh*
Anyone who spends more time reflecting and thinking rather than paying attention to anything that needs to be paid attention to, lol...


----------



## Blueguardian

All of my INTP friends' rooms make my room look picturesque. So, based on my experiences, I will have to go with INTP on this one...


----------



## firedell

I am messy!


----------



## SonS

would have to say isfp and infp haha


----------



## Ti Dominant

*INTP* - we are lazy and messy as hell. Although, I've known ENTP's to be quite messy too.


----------



## Vaka

I'm extremely lazy, is all. I try to keep things put together, though...But I'm just so fucking lazy.
As for which type is the most messy, it would be hard to say. It seems as if it'd be a dominant extroverted perceiver, in theory.


----------



## ilphithra

I voted ISFP because of my girlfriend.
If I let her, she'll turn the house into a complete chaos with stuff thrown randomly all over the place.


----------



## lib

I guessed on ESFP as it is the opposite of INTJ but after seeing the 40% INTP I seem to remember a video on You Tube showing an INTP's home.


----------



## Robopop

HA HA HA HA, INTP seems to be the most disorganized(based on the poll), we are the kings and queens of chaos!


----------

